# Arc Audio Concert Car Showdown- Cummings, GA June 9th



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Arc Audio Concert Car Showdown- June 9th
410 Atlanta Hwy
Cummings, GA 30040

MECA double points event
SQL Only.

Pre-register Only At The Store
Judging starts at 9pm.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

This was a great show. I got a chance to hangout with some of the guys from Arc Audio. Jorge Delgado had me laughing the whole time. "You got jokes, I'm just saying". It was nice to see Peter Lutz, Rob Hilton, John Marsh, and Lee Chavers again. I definitely have to send a Big Shoutout to Steve Head. Thanks for your help with tuning!!!


----------

